
New Hampshire, Maine and Vermont are struggling with a worker shortage - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/northern-new-englands-good-jobless-numbers-theyre-bad-1492786479
======
fencepost
Story is also on Fox Business:
[http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/04/21/northern-
new-...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/04/21/northern-new-englands-
good-jobless-numbers-theyre-bad-update.html)

This is not a new issue, the states have aging demographics and now are
looking at visa related problems as well for seasonal workers. Maine and
Vermont also don't have a big city like Boston to draw on.

